# Pros and Cons of Putting Soap in the Oven



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I've never bothered to put my soaps in the oven after pouring. I've always just wrapped them in a towel and let them set 24 hours before unmolding and cutting.

What are the pros and cons to putting them in the oven?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Quicker cure, the oven actually wicks some of the excess moisture out
Gets a full and even gel to your soaps
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The cons to Barbara's pros....

If you don't know the flash points of your scent you can ruin your scent.

If you have heavy texture on the top of your soap too high of temp will cause them to flatten some.

You can ruin your molds if they aren't heat safe.

Another Pro though is to fix accelearted or riced soaps. In the oven for 2 hours it will calm it all down and give you even tops and pretty soap. Vicki


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks - so can the Martha Molds handle the oven?

PJ


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Uh, no, they can't... ask me how I know :sigh


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I put my Martha Molds in the oven and have for as long as I've used them. No problems here.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I use MM's in the oven. I keep the temp around 150F and have never had a problem 

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep I use them in the oven but don't get them back up against the light bulb


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

:/ Wonder what went wrong here... it took me forever to get the plastic off the grill in there.

and that smell........ :nooo :sigh


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Well Stacy you're not baking cookies.  

What temp did you have the oven set at?

Sara


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sara .lol thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you just sit the MM on the racks not on a grill or a baking pan


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

I must be doing something different as I also put my MM on a heavy duty cookie sheet.

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well then Stacy's oven must be way off now mine is high so I don't leave the oven on 2 hrs before turning it off then letting sit all night with the door closed.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Other than a couple of my scents, the lowest the new oven goes to is 170. I haven't had any problems with the molds, now it does seem to melt instead of force gel, so it can do a number on some of my textured tops. I only OP when I am running short on time. Vicki


----------

